# My first knife



## inferno (Feb 5, 2020)

I've done about 20 or so handles before but this is my first complete knife.

its uddeholm 15n20 steel at about 62-63hrc or so. 165C temper. finest grain. 
its a single bevel 3mm thick blade. 180x60. back side is completely flat. stone flat. all other surfaces are stone flat too. 
i finished the blade on the shapton pro12k. also tried the naniwa ss 12k but it had too much suction so it would suck the blade to the stone and i would drag the stone/stoneholder/cutting board around. it became unusable as the blade got really flat. 

handle is the whitest white g10 and bronze snake skin CF. the g10 i made out of 2 slabs that i milled with a drill press to accommodate the tang (its not really good to "mill" on a drill press, the bearings are only made for axial loads not radial).

there was a lot of manual labor on this one since i wanted to make my first one as good as possible. no shortcuts.
not gonna do it again though. next one will be belt grinder 100%. 

from some angles the blade looks like a mirror but from others you can see all the scratches from the 12k. its about as mirror as you can get on a 12k. tried coticule and uchigumori too, but these are nowhere close to mirror finishes. shiny light gray but nowhere near mirror.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Feb 5, 2020)

Cool! Well done! What do you intend to use it for, except zombies?


----------



## inferno (Feb 5, 2020)

general corona virus people i guess.


----------



## inferno (Feb 10, 2020)

allright this is the last time this knife will be pretty, so i thought i should shoot some more pics of it. but this time macros. these are just like macaronis but with a few less letters. 
full set of extension tubes on the fuji, 47mm. dörr brand. 80mm macro lens. i guess this lens reverts to 60mm at 1:1 macro. and that would equate to maybe 1,75x or so magnification factor on the sensor. 
a frame width would be like 14mm. depth of field is less than 0,5mm.

how does snake skin carbon actually, really look like? yeah who knows really, why not make up your own mind?

last 3 out of 4 pics is the d750 and tamron 35mm di vc usd. then a calibration pic from the fuji.


----------

